# Delta faucet removal tool



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

Ok so I had a job this morning replacing every faucet in a house....was going fine until I get to the POS faucet in the kitchen. It's a newer Delta pull-out sprayer faucet....the brass nut around the base has a black plastic hub on it that seems to require a special "Delta" tool....like the one that prolly came with that faucet when new, that the guy installing it walked out with...
Can't access the brass nut without dealing with the plastic...

I would have cut it off, but she wants to save the faucet and install in another house later...and I will prolly get to deal with it again...

anyone have any idea what I am talking about? 
Geez I detest Delta.:furious:


----------



## bhawk4747 (Mar 1, 2012)

Any picture?


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

bhawk4747 said:


> Any picture?


This.


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

Didn't have my phone on me to snap one....


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Its a really deep socket. Just cut all the hoses and stuff out of the way then you should be able to use a socket or basin wrench.


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

PinkPlumber said:


> Didn't have my phone on me to snap one....


Can u use heat gun to get rid of plastic hub ? I've never had newer delta give problems that a basin wrench couldn't solve. I always keep the long socket tools that come with all delta faucets. Good luck .


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

easttexasplumb said:


> Its a really deep socket. Just cut all the hoses and stuff out of the way then you should be able to use a socket or basin wrench.



No it's a large prolly 3 inch flat plastic jank that is surrounding the brass nut....not wrenchable....looks like some special crappass tool. Not finding any set screws in it either.


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

use the ol basin wrench. or a a 10 inch pipe wrench with a piece of pvc of it for extra leverage. 

I know what you are dealing with. That is how I was able to get one off


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

affordabledrain said:


> use the ol basin wrench. or a a 10 inch pipe wrench with a piece of pvc of it for extra leverage.
> 
> I know what you are dealing with. That is how I was able to get one off



she wants to save everything....so I told her I'd reschedule the kitchen for next week....
I can get it off, but not without destroying it.
I never had a problem getting things apart that aren't going to be saved....that's fun.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

PinkPlumber said:


> she wants to save everything....


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

If it is the pewter tool that has a screw driver slot in the other end, I keep several around, its hard to get anything else up in there.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Is it this one?


http://www.plumbersurplus.com/Prod/Delta-RP11722-Replacement-Nut-and-Wrench/102779/Cat/1382


----------



## Terb (Jun 6, 2012)

If its the one I am thinking of, you just loosen the two screws, then back the brass nut & plastic surrounding the brass nut off. There is no tool needed for that one.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I guess I haven't ran into that one.


----------



## Terb (Jun 6, 2012)

These are the only tools that I have ever used for Delta kitchen sink faucets


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

SlickRick said:


> Is it this one?
> 
> 
> http://www.plumbersurplus.com/Prod/Delta-RP11722-Replacement-Nut-and-Wrench/102779/Cat/1382


Nope....i have a few of those rolling around...


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

Terb said:


> If its the one I am thinking of, you just loosen the two screws, then back the brass nut & plastic surrounding the brass nut off. There is no tool needed for that one.



Can't find any screws....I assumed there were a couple set screws, but can't see any..


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

I think I will end up going to **** depot or Lowe's and looking at the displays....then confuse the chit out of the salesguy that I just know will waddle over to "help".....fun times right there mate!:thumbup:

Maybe later tonight after me and the Queen have dinner out....she can look at plants to stay occupied.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Terb said:


> These are the only tools that I have ever used for Delta kitchen sink faucets
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 17579


That bottom tool is meant for installing Geberit waste and overflows.


----------



## Terb (Jun 6, 2012)

You sir are correct, sorry about that. It's hot hear today  . I keep them all together so I do not lose one.


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

PinkPlumber said:


> I think I will end up going to **** depot or Lowe's and looking at the displays....then confuse the chit out of the salesguy that I just know will waddle over to "help".....fun times right there mate!:thumbup:
> 
> Maybe later tonight after me and the Queen have dinner out....she can look at plants to stay occupied.


why you going to picks on the sales guy?


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

PinkPlumber said:


> Ok so I had a job this morning replacing every faucet in a house....was going fine until I get to the POS faucet in the kitchen. It's a newer Delta pull-out sprayer faucet....the brass nut around the base has a black plastic hub on it that seems to require a special "Delta" tool....like the one that prolly came with that faucet when new, that the guy installing it walked out with...
> Can't access the brass nut without dealing with the plastic...
> 
> I would have cut it off, but she wants to save the faucet and install in another house later...and I will prolly get to deal with it again...
> ...


 
Pinky ... From previous post ...
http://www.plumbingzone.com/f10/new-tool-delta-crap-5861/?highlight=delta


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

affordabledrain said:


> why you going to picks on the sales guy?



Oh I don't really pick on them, but I do toy with them at times....When I go in there with clean clothes on, I sometimes let them "help" me even though I don't need it....play the helpless female and ask lots of questions to see what answers I get...


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> Pinky ... From previous post ...
> http://www.plumbingzone.com/f10/new-tool-delta-crap-5861/?highlight=delta



That is the closest thing yet....I may make a modified version of one of those this weekend....thanks for the idea!:thumbup:


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

Went into Lowe's and opened a few delta faucets until I found the part....there is no special tool in the box, but I am going to go by Bill's invention and make something similar to fit this retarded thing...
Then I will find a special hanging place in the van for it...I mean really....someone at Delta needs to lose their job for designing this chit.:blink:


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

With all the time your spending, rip that POS Delta faucet out, throw it in the trash, & while your at Home Cheapo, buy her a brand new one, that she can install later, if she"s that hell bent about it.:yes:

I hate when customers want to save crap, to install it somewhere else.They don't get what your time is worth. I had a lady that wanted me to take all the lav faucets & pop ups off, the lavs I removed, so she could give the faucets to Habitat. I told her if she wants to pay me by the hr, I will, otherwise give the whole lavatory, with faucet attached to them, & let them deal with it. These people think Habitat actually uses this old crap, they don't, they just sell it for a cheap price, at their store.

I was at a ladys house one time, when an electrician came there. This lady wanted an electrical outlet for her clock up on the wall. She told the electrician, that she doesn't want to see the cord, but she didn't want him cutting a hole in the wall, behind the clock either, in case she wanted to move it. His response was classic, he told her: I'm an electrician, not a magician! :thumbup:


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

It sounds like the nut that SHOULD have 2 brass screws in it, possibly the idiot that put it in decided not to use them? If that's the nut then those faucets didn't come with a tool.


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

Don The Plumber said:


> With all the time your spending, rip that POS Delta faucet out, throw it in the trash, & while your at Home Cheapo, buy her a brand new one, that she can install later, if she"s that hell bent about it.:yes:
> 
> I hate when customers want to save crap, to install it somewhere else.They don't get what your time is worth. I had a lady that wanted me to take all the lav faucets & pop ups off, the lavs I removed, so she could give the faucets to Habitat. I told her if she wants to pay me by the hr, I will, otherwise give the whole lavatory, with faucet attached to them, & let them deal with it. These people think Habitat actually uses this old crap, they don't, they just sell it for a cheap price, at their store.
> 
> I was at a ladys house one time, when an electrician came there. This lady wanted an electrical outlet for her clock up on the wall. She told the electrician, that she doesn't want to see the cord, but she didn't want him cutting a hole in the wall, behind the clock either, in case she wanted to move it. His response was classic, he told her: I'm an electrician, not a magician! :thumbup:


I hate it when they do that crap to. Had one that wanted us to save the ductwork from a complete furnace replacement after a fire. stuff was asbestos wrapped:furious:


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

Don The Plumber said:


> With all the time your spending, rip that POS Delta faucet out, throw it in the trash, & while your at Home Cheapo, buy her a brand new one, that she can install later, if she"s that hell bent about it.:yes:
> 
> I hate when customers want to save crap, to install it somewhere else.They don't get what your time is worth. I had a lady that wanted me to take all the lav faucets & pop ups off, the lavs I removed, so she could give the faucets to Habitat. I told her if she wants to pay me by the hr, I will, otherwise give the whole lavatory, with faucet attached to them, & let them deal with it. These people think Habitat actually uses this old crap, they don't, they just sell it for a cheap price, at their store.
> 
> I was at a ladys house one time, when an electrician came there. This lady wanted an electrical outlet for her clock up on the wall. She told the electrician, that she doesn't want to see the cord, but she didn't want him cutting a hole in the wall, behind the clock either, in case she wanted to move it. His response was classic, he told her: I'm an electrician, not a magician! :thumbup:



I did this job hourly :thumbup:
She is a new customer, so I will groom her a bit....the plumber she had been using has gone under, so she will be a new account....
I did all her other faucets, and then rescheduled her for this last one until next Wednesday.
This faucet is really very new, maybe a year old...she wants to save it to install at "another of my houses"....so ding ding ding......new customer with other properties....I'll work it a bit.

She already bought a new American Standard pos for me to install in it's place.
Install hourly, no warranty on parts....and she's happy.:thumbsup:


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

yep I got one! how about a box wrench!


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

pilot light said:


> yep I got one! how about a box wrench!



You may need a new thermocouple....you keep going out...:icon_eek:


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

PinkPlumber said:


> You may need a new thermocouple....you keep going out...:icon_eek:


 You mean the special delta wrench! Yes I have a few! I never said I was a standing pilot! lol!:laughing:


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

I use a Snap On dead blow ballpien hammer for most Delta faucet removal needs.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Maybe Mario could help:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=kMNviBilMWs









Apologies if this video has already been posted somewhere. I just found it, LMAO, and couldn't resist sharing :laughing:


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

omg I love the scene at 4:29!....the whole house going POP!


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

PinkPlumber said:


> omg I love the scene at 4:29!....the whole house going POP!


Pretty obvious the cartoonist didn't know anything about plumbing, but hilarious anyway :laughing:


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

If it's the plastic nut that needs the tool on the other thread than a piece of 1 1/2" pvc and a saw make a quick tool? Other wise use a tub socket, element wrench, deep socket, box end wrench etc.

I would be fired for reschuduling that!


----------

